# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دفترچه انتخاب رشته دانشگاه ازاد

## sako

سلام بچه ها.یکی میدونه چجور باید دفترچه انتخاب رشته دانشگاه ازاد رو بگیرم؟؟از کجا؟؟و چجور باید بفهمم تراز دانشگاه آزادمو؟؟و چجور باید انتخاب رشته کنم؟؟میترسم وقتش بره و از دستم بره

----------


## artim

> سلام بچه ها.یکی میدونه چجور باید دفترچه انتخاب رشته دانشگاه ازاد رو بگیرم؟؟از کجا؟؟و چجور باید بفهمم تراز دانشگاه آزادمو؟؟و چجور باید انتخاب رشته کنم؟؟میترسم وقتش بره و از دستم بره


دفترچه نداره
سایت azmoon هست انتخاب رشته توضیحات و کد رشته محل هاش تو سایته

----------


## Witch Doctor

> دفترچه نداره
> سایت azmoon هست انتخاب رشته توضیحات و کد رشته محل هاش تو سایته


کدوم قسمت سایت هس دادا ؟ !

----------


## artim

> کدوم قسمت سایت هس دادا ؟ !


تو صفحه اولش بری زده اگه هنوز نزده پس هنوز باز نشده انتخاب رشته اش

----------


## par.rah

میشه افرادی که اطلاع دارن اطلاعات دقیق تری ارائه بدن؟

----------


## khaan

> میشه افرادی که اطلاع دارن اطلاعات دقیق تری ارائه بدن؟


من پرسیدم بهم گفتن انتخاب رشته دانشگاه آزاد از  6 مرداد شروع میشه. دفترچه هم قبلش منتشر میشه.

----------


## artim

علوی فاضل با بیان اینکه مسئولان سازمان سنجش قول داده‌اند تا فردا یا شنبه فایل نتایج را اعلام کنند، گفت: پس از ادریافت فایل، سعی می‌کنیم در یک بازه زمانی 4 تا 5 روزه زمان‌بندی انتخاب رشته را اعلام کنیم که به احتمال فراوان اواخر هفته آینده برای انتخاب رشته دانشگاه آزاد اعلام می‌شود.معاون سنجش و پذیرش دانشگاه آزاد با بیان اینکه این انتخاب رشته در رشته‌های با آزمون دانشگاه آزاد صورت می‌گیرد، ادامه داد: حدود 97درصد از رشته‌های دانشگاه آزاد بدون آزمون هستند و 3 درصد از رشته‌ها با آزمون برگزار می‌شود که از در این 3 درصد، رشته‌های علوم پزشکی و فنی مهندسی تهران و مراکز استان‌ها با تقاضای بالایی روبرو است.وی در رابطه با ظرفیت پذیرش دانشجویان در این دانشگاه نیز گفت: به جز یک یا دو رشته جدید که امسال مجوز آن را گرفته شده است، تغییرات زیادی در رشته محل‌های با آزمون دانشگاه آزاد نداشته‌ایم.* نحوه پذیرش دانشجویان در دوره بدون آزمون دانشگاه آزادعلوی‌فاضل اظهار داشت: برای ثبت‌نام بدون آزمون در دانشگاه آزاد، سایت ثبت‌نام همواره باز است و داوطلبان می‌توانند در هر زمانی اقدام کنند تا پس از قبولی از ترم آینده شروع به تحصیل در دانشگاه آزاد کنند.

دفترچه نداره دانشگاه ازاد اطلاعاتش تو سایتش هست
متاسفانه اطلاعات غلط میدن تو انجمن

----------


## niـhan

> علوی فاضل با بیان اینکه مسئولان سازمان سنجش قول داده‌اند تا فردا یا شنبه فایل نتایج را اعلام کنند، گفت: پس از ادریافت فایل، سعی می‌کنیم در یک بازه زمانی 4 تا 5 روزه زمان‌بندی انتخاب رشته را اعلام کنیم که به احتمال فراوان اواخر هفته آینده برای انتخاب رشته دانشگاه آزاد اعلام می‌شود.معاون سنجش و پذیرش دانشگاه آزاد با بیان اینکه این انتخاب رشته در رشته‌های با آزمون دانشگاه آزاد صورت می‌گیرد، ادامه داد: حدود 97درصد از رشته‌های دانشگاه آزاد بدون آزمون هستند و 3 درصد از رشته‌ها با آزمون برگزار می‌شود که از در این 3 درصد، رشته‌های علوم پزشکی و فنی مهندسی تهران و مراکز استان‌ها با تقاضای بالایی روبرو است.وی در رابطه با ظرفیت پذیرش دانشجویان در این دانشگاه نیز گفت: به جز یک یا دو رشته جدید که امسال مجوز آن را گرفته شده است، تغییرات زیادی در رشته محل‌های با آزمون دانشگاه آزاد نداشته‌ایم.* نحوه پذیرش دانشجویان در دوره بدون آزمون دانشگاه آزادعلوی‌فاضل اظهار داشت: برای ثبت‌نام بدون آزمون در دانشگاه آزاد، سایت ثبت‌نام همواره باز است و داوطلبان می‌توانند در هر زمانی اقدام کنند تا پس از قبولی از ترم آینده شروع به تحصیل در دانشگاه آزاد کنند.
> 
> دفترچه نداره دانشگاه ازاد اطلاعاتش تو سایتش هست
> متاسفانه اطلاعات غلط میدن تو انجمن


پارسال دفترچه داشت....
نگفته کی جواب انتخاباش میاد؟

----------


## artim

> پارسال دفترچه داشت....
> نگفته کی جواب انتخاباش میاد؟



تو سایت میزنه اطلاعات و کد رشته ها رو

----------

